# SMOKED LOBSTER!!!!!



## leah elisheva (May 21, 2014)

Well Hi there great Cookies and happy midweek to you!

Having just moved, I had to celebrate and with a lobster!













DSCF6623.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






And so only a hardshell, 11 pounder would do!













DSCF6624.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6632.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






This guy was alive and kicking indeed, and even pinched me with his legs! Not claws but little legs!

With size comes some strength in unexpected places! 













DSCF6641.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






And I'll debunk the urban myth right now, that "large lobsters are just TOUGH," as that's not true.

Large lobster meat is very soft, more flavorful even and lovely!

BUT, there's not a lot of meat. You pay for shell in much of that weight.

Still, the fun, and flavor is worth it!













DSCF6642.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6643.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6644.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






And yes, even on a little Brinkmann teeny tiny, OLD, gas smoker, all kinds of things can be done!













DSCF6645.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6646.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






Usually I bang these guys out really fast and with high heat, but today did 230-ish in temp instead, and let it ride for 45 minutes. It was perfect!













DSCF6647.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6648.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6651.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6654.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






Once cooked, the brick-like color appears, and the antennae can be pulled easily off and munched right up like tasty pork rinds albeit savory and better ones! Delish!













DSCF6655.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6656.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6657.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






Too hot to crack apart, I let the guy chill out a bit and rest, upon a little charcoal grill that wasn't being used. Resourceful chick, yes?













DSCF6658.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6659.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






Meanwhile, I sucked out each leg and ate all the leg meat - with size comes great meat in unexpected places too - and shared much with my dogs who all love lobster!

The remnants lingered in the sunshine while I went in for more dissecting fun!













DSCF6660.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






The tomalley is my favorite part of the lobster and so I ate that with a spoon and right out of the body while it was warm!

SMOKED tomalley is really creamy and amazing!













DSCF6661.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6662.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6664.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






And then the magnificent mess begins! I devoured, plucked, scraped, and found every morsel of knuckle meat and body/cage meat and ate all while standing and "attempting" to still save some nice pieces for the meal...













DSCF6665.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6666.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6667.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






And save I did!













DSCF6668.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






Now Trader Joe's has this quite downright LOVELY [if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template>  <o:Revision>0</o:Revision>  <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime>  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>  <o:Words>28</o:Words>  <o:Characters>160</o:Characters>  <o:Company>Self</o:Company>  <o:Lines>1</o:Lines>  <o:Paragraphs>1</o:Paragraphs>  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>196</o:CharactersWithSpaces>  <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:DontAutofitConstrainedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>  </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragmentRosé Crémant, and it’s just so beautiful! (DRY, crisp, and stunning with color, this is my new favorite house wine and if you love dry wines, this pairs masterfully with seafood and salmon too)!EndFragment

That's a French sparkling, lighter in style than Champagne and yet still with structure that holds up to smoked fish and such! Fantastic stuff!













DSCF6669.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6670.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6671.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6672.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






And refreshing when really really cold!













DSCF6673.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6674.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6675.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






Plated over salad, with some olive oil and black pepper, this was just fabulous!













DSCF6676.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6677.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6678.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6679.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6680.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6681.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6682.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6683.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6684.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6685.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6686.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6687.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6688.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6689.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6690.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6691.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6692.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6693.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6694.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






Only when I finished eating did I then realize that I'd forgotten entirely to chop up some chives! Ah well, it all worked as meant to be!













DSCF6695.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014


















DSCF6697.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 21, 2014






And these fun pieces went through two dishwasher cycles and got sprayed then with Tilex, and now make for some funky "mantle decor" or at least for this week!

Thank you for sharing in my post! 

And who said that moving can't be fun?

Happy wonderful Wednesday to all!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2014)

That monster looks great!


----------



## leah elisheva (May 21, 2014)

Thank you Dirtsailor! Cheers to you! - Leah


----------



## smoking b (May 21, 2014)

That's an AWESOME looking lobster Leah!! That thing had to be some great eating  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   If I want one of any size at all I have to special order one & like you said that is just not true that they are tough like leather... Congrats on getting settled down in your new dwelling


----------



## moikel (May 21, 2014)

That's a great way to start at the new place.Thats one big lobstah !Looks like you got another nice deck to smoke / eat on.
Love the art work aspect.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2014)

Oh Yeah---That Monster looks Fantastic!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Those Pups eat better than I do!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## mchar69 (May 21, 2014)

Leah - you are either-

1. Amazing

2. Insane

3. BOTH!


----------



## leah elisheva (May 21, 2014)

Well thank you all so very much! It was a fun "monster" as you people say, to cook and eat!

*Jeremy* I can empathize with special orders! Some fish (cobia for example) which I adore, don't come to my area unless they're ordered. Nonetheless, thanks for checking out my dish!

*Mick*, thanks too! Yes, it's good to have a deck of some sort, and smoke again, and grill!

*Bear!! *I'm delighted you enjoyed this! Yes, if the dogs don't finish their meals sometimes, then we actually get to eat! They liked today!

And *Mchar69; *I'm going to go with your first answer if needing to pick one. Smiles. Hope you enjoyed today's menu too! (I wake up at 3 a.m. each day, without an alarm, and so that makes me part of the first category, right)?

Speaking of such, that also makes me one tired cookie right about now, and so Good Night to all, and please make this evening delicious!!!! Happy Wednesday and thank you so much for sharing in my meal!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dls1 (May 22, 2014)

That's one Hell of a big lobster, Leah, and a great looking meal. A nice way to celebrate your homecoming at the new house.

I've cooked some big ones in the past, but nothing that size. I concur with you that the meat from the big ones is just as tender as the smaller ones as long as you know how to cook it without screwing it up. But, you're also buying a lot of shell. At least, you found a use for yours.

Like you, I also love the tomalley. Many people reject it because of preconceived and incorrect opinions about what it is. That's fine since it leaves more for me.

Best wishes with the new home.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2014)

Very nice smoke Leah.... That lobster sure ate his Wheaties !!  :biggrin:  Holy Wow ! That's a Big Ole boy there !   That had to be tasty & the pics are great !  Thumbs Up    That wine looks awesome too !  Wine is great, I like the Barefoot Wine.... The cheap stuff !  :biggrin:


----------



## leah elisheva (May 22, 2014)

Thank you so much David! And here's to hot, and smoking, tomalley!!!!!!!! It was a great hardshell indeed, with a lot of flavor. Cheers to you!

And Justin, thanks very much as well! And on wine, so long as you are drinking what YOU like, and what LIKES YOU (agrees with your own head in the morning, skin, sinus, or whatever it be) then drink on!!!

Happy Thursday to all!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## damnthatsgood (May 22, 2014)

I know people boil these things alive.  Do you smoke them like that too?

Most awesome smoke I've ever seen.  I never knew lobsters got that big either.  Holy crap!!

No wonder I'm already sick of smoking brisket.  I need to be smoking seafood.

Also, I saw that Global sticking out from under the food.  Check out what I just bought!!













DSC_0538.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ May 22, 2014






Awesome smoke is awesome!


----------



## foamheart (May 22, 2014)

That's the biggest crawfish I ever saw! Just one of dem make a ettouffee!

Sure looks like fun, probably a welcome diversion from unpacking.

Ask a round Charleston for a place on a pier down near Folly, it used to be way out in the tullies. It serves the best Frogmore stew! Or it did, you used to know it was open cause the boat was tied up, course that was 40+ years ago, but I bet its still there.

Don't forget the battery and watch the seagulls!


----------



## leah elisheva (May 23, 2014)

Well thank you so much! (*Damnthatsgood).*

And now, THAT'S A KNIFE! Just beautiful!

Yes, I've been a Global Girl for over a decade, maybe more, or that's my "go to" when ordering knives. There's something about that textured handle that feels well in my hand and while there are more professional knives out there, Global meets my simple needs around the kitchen (and I use their steak knives daily too as my knife at dinner regardless of what I'm eating) and so I am pleased.

And* Foamheart! *Thanks very much as well! I did NOT go to Charlston however! I had a change of heart about the south and reconsidered that major of a move (will tell you about that another time) and thus am still on the Seacoast of New Hampshire and very happy about it. This "Live Free Or Die" state is hard to take out of my being in some ways. (My folks, who are retired in SC - hence my previously planned move - will just have to visit)!

Meanwhile, SMOKING is my favorite method entirely for lobster, and then grilled. I'm happy having lobster as a rare thing though, and love some fish more even, though this area is mighty great for lobster and so it just needs to be done!

Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make today amazing!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jmgreen (May 23, 2014)

I never thought of smoking Lobster before. What a great idea. May have to try that at some point. They aren't cheap around here. I do smoke a lot of fish though, Salmon, white fish (when I can get it), trout, oysters, and I just saw a thread about shrimp which I can't believe I haven't tried yet, but will. I smoke cream cheese quite often as it seems to be in demand amongst our friends. Really good on a cracker with hot sauce.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 23, 2014)

That's the biggest lobster I saw outside of a museum/aquarium. 

I like the after smoke colour very much. 

I noticed the hammer. Must have tool for this size.

Great smoke.


----------



## damnthatsgood (May 23, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Yes, I've been a Global Girl for over a decade, maybe more, or that's my "go to" when ordering knives. *There's something about that textured handle that feels well in my hand and while there are more professional knives out there, Global meets my simple needs around the kitchen* (and I use their steak knives daily too as my knife at dinner regardless of what I'm eating) and so I am pleased.


Cool.  You know what they say:  "99% of picking out a knife is liking how it feels in your hand."

...pretty sure they say that.

Anyways, that lobster was off the hook.


----------



## leah elisheva (May 23, 2014)

Hi *JMGreen!* And thank you much! It sounds like the fish that YOU smoke, is just delicious! I love every morsel from the ocean - from mollusk to seafood and beyond! Here's to that lovely stuff! It sounds like you eat really well!

*Atomicsmoke! *Thanks too! Tools come in handy with such creatures indeed! I've done a couple 13 pound lobsters, though was really please with the flavor and such of this 11 pounder! A lot of hidden knuckle meat and leg meat even, and fin meat too, existed, and I gobbled that up as I dissected the "prettier" parts to use for plating.

And thank you *Damnthatsgood* for the wonderful knife quote/guidance on buying; as I'm ignorant of how to choose a good one but am now glad that my criteria is on the mark! Here's to fun knives!!! Your new toy really did look spectacular!

Happy Friday to all! I'm so glad you enjoyed my lobster!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (May 23, 2014)

Woohoo!! Glad you're getting settled in your new place and that you have room to smoke such awesome creatures. I would tell you to pick on someone your own size, but it appears you did! Talk about a fair fight! Happy that you came out on the winning end of this one and were able to share pictures of such an amazing meal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leah elisheva (May 23, 2014)

Hi Andrew! And thank you!!! Yes, I chose to pass on the south, and yet I'm thrilled with my decision! I guess "The Fockers" (my folks - right out of the film to an uncanny likeness) will have to visit.

Meanwhile, I have a thing for hardshells (as far as lobsters are concerned) and can't stand the Maine touristy summer "shedders" that are marketed as God's food and so forth, and so this rock hard guy was an epic treat!

Hope all is well with you and that you're eating something fabulous! (Somehow I don't worry about that one).

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mikewysuph (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey Leah, great smoke!

And sorry if I missed this if you answered, but did you throw it on the smoker alive?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Mike and thanks very much! Yes, I put the lobsters onto the smoker live, when they are very fresh, and they turn out beautifully!

Happy Tuesday to you!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mikewysuph (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, I guess we'll see if there are any PETA members on this site!

I wonder if there's a faster way to dispose of the big guy without compromising the integrity of the smoke. Quick knife through the brain?

Either way, this just got jumped to the top of the to-do list for a special meal! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Mike. When grilling lobster, I do that and slice them in half and grill the halves. I find when smoking them, that placing the fresh lobster on in tact and without any slicing is best.

In any event, enjoy!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## brooksy (Jun 3, 2014)

Delicious looking bug Leah!! When I lived in the keys many years ago they had a 13 pounder at the local store. Expensive booger almost thought about buying her but was cheaper and a lot more fun to dive my own. Great meal thanks for sharing as always beautiful plating.


----------



## v8trdude (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry I missed this post..quite the dance partner you have there Leah. In all my trips back down to Nova Scotia, don't think I ever saw anything that big coming off the boats. Nice and great looking meal


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you *Brooksy!* And *v8trdude* too!

Yes, when it comes to lobster, (and papayas, which I eat every morning), I like them to be enormous!

I'm glad you enjoyed this!

Sounds like you both have had your fair share of lovely crustaceans too!

Happy midweeek!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mutterback (Nov 23, 2014)

That lobster looks amazing! No doubt a slow death for the poor thing. LOL You've inspired me to try smoking some dungeness crabs which are far more common here in the NW. One question, what is the tomalley? I'm guessing it's a part that I would have otherwise threw out and not know what I was missing which is why I ask.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you Mutterback!

The tomalley, is the luscious green mousse textured loveliness in the center (creamy & dreamy picture here) and when it is SMOKED, it is out of this world! Enjoy!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF6660.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 24, 2014


----------

